# Vulture Points



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone else having luck with breeding these guys yet?? After transferring ours to their permanent home a week ago we were blessed with 3 eggs today. The little guy has been calling 8am til 8pm non stop for 3 days and driving me insane lol. But, he finally got her attention! 

First pums also.. Any advice from experienced pum keepers? Doug, im gonna need some clay


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

okay...I'll bite....like the vultures that circle my house looking for me to just lay down??


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Judy S said:


> okay...I'll bite....like the vultures that circle my house looking for me to just lay down??


LoL.... No Judy he is talking about 'Vulture point' pumilio....


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

How exciting!!! My Vulture Point male has been calling all day for the last few weeks. My female is looking really chubby the last few days too so I hope I get eggs soon. Where in the viv did they their eggs?

Sara


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

sarasmiles said:


> How exciting!!! My Vulture Point male has been calling all day for the last few weeks. My female is looking really chubby the last few days too so I hope I get eggs soon. Where in the viv did they their eggs?
> 
> Sara


I have about 9 broms in the viv, some of which are still smaller offsets. they chose to lay in the closest brom to the front of the setup which made it real easy to keep an eye on. Sadly after 24 hours they vanished. I still see the jelly but the 3 tiny eggs are gone. They may have been washed down into the brom itself so we'll see if anything turns up in a couple weeks. She is still plump as ever and he still calls non stop so I am sure we'll have another clutch soon enough if this one didnt take. They have half a dozen film canisters to go with as well.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, that's a bummer. Maybe they will show up in a few weeks for a nice surprise! Mine is filled with broms too and a bunch of leaf litter and only 3 film canisters. I keep looking each day, but there is so many places for them to lay eggs, I had no clue where to even look or if their eggs were light or dark colored. Mine are still shy. I look at them from a few feet away, but after a minute or so, they go and hide. They are getting better each week though. The call is starting to grow on me, but he sure is noisy!

Good luck with yours and keep me posted!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

For sure. The eggs are TINY think about a small black egg.. than go smaller.. these are our first pums and was shocked at the size of the eggs. I am happy to know ours are not shy in the least bit. They were in their QT setup, but in this 36x18x36 exo they are the boldest frogs in the world. I would almost compare them to our Azureus. I can be 6 inches from the doors and the male will look right at me and start calling. No fear in that guy.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope mine get bold. You are lucky. I got a suggestion from someone to try blocking a bit of the light since they were used to just ambient light, so I am trying that tip today. These are my first pums too so I keep checking everywhere possible for eggs. It will be like Christmas morning to me when I do find some!!! haha!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol i know how you feel. I wouldnt reduce the light unless its like a damn football stadium in your viv lol. Just let them acclimate to their new home it will happen on its own eventually


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

So I have some exciting news! My Vulture Point male was extremely loud in his calling this morning. When I came to see what was going on, he was standing on a brom transporting a tadpole on his back! I didn't even know they had laid eggs. I have no idea if he transported it to a film canister or to a brom. I'm hoping the canister.

Did you ever find your eggs?


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

In all my excitement, I lost my mind and wrote the male transported the tad. I meant the female transported it.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL. I was gonna say... you sure you have the male of the pair right? haha. Did you happen to see where they laid that clutch?? Our first clutch was on a brom leaf and I believe it had been washed away since it was not seen after 24 hrs. Now they laid a nice 5 egg clutch in a small leaf on the floor of the viv. So completely opposite lay sites IMO. Just curious how yours played out. And congrats on the good eggs  I am hoping ours end up good. Supplements and all that and they are very secure in their home. Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Five eggs is awesome!! That's cool that you can see them and watch the eggs/tads form.

I still don't know where they laid the eggs. She was leaving the front floor area of the viv when I saw her with the tad so I'm leaning toward that area since there are a lot of big magnolia leaves there. I'm going to try to take a closer look tomorrow as I'm spraying. I'll let you know if I find the area where they laid. I guess it's good that I didn't know there were eggs because I probably would have been a nervous wreck. lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

that too is my dilema. I probably disturb them one too many times.. but the spot they laid is right on the floor towards the front vent.. So its a pretty dry section, I am misting them slightly every day just to try and keep them viable if they even are. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So great news. Our lady is in the process of moving the tads. All 5 eggs were viable and she has moved 3 out of the 5 so far and I am only lucky enough to know where she deposited one of them. Now 2 months of anxious excitement!


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Woohoo! It's so exciting.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any little ones yet Sara?? I know you were ahead of me by a few weeks.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lets see some pics already!! Vivs and frogs


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

No froglets yet. I can only see the one tad in the brom, but I know there is at least one more somewhere in the viv. I am thinking in a week or two I should have a froglet I can take pics of to share.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the only pic I have so far of my Vulture Points. It isn't very good because it was taken with my phone, but it is when she was transporting the tad on January 19th.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice! I wish I had gotten to see the transport. She moved 3/5 when I was at work. And abandoned the last 2. Hopefully they're rearing them but the male NEVER shuts up. lol.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well Sara..I may have beat you to the punch! Its official.. Our pair is now PROVEN! First of atleast 3 froglets have emerged from its from. Atleast we think its the first. Who knows with the size of these the others could be under the leaf litter for all we know.. Jesus they're tiny! Pictures to come once I get my hands on a camera!! WOO!!!! Such excitement right now!


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm excited for you guys! So they must have transported those first eggs you saw. I keep looking at how small the tad is I can see so I can only imagine how tiny these froglets will be. Congrats! I wanna see the pictures!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Once he comes completely out of the brom and we transfer it to its sterlite grow out we'll be taking tons of pictures. from what I can see its going to be dark red and already has really dark gray legs. just like mama and papa


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also.. Quick question for all you pum keepers.. I was planning on using a 10g as a grow out tank.. but just found a great deal on some 16qt clear sterlite containers.. What is everyone opinion on those?? Think a layer of LECA and a good ABG/Calcium mix will be good for rearing PUMlets? I used a much larger container for Azureus froglets with great success... but they are also much larger when they are fresh OOW.. So just looking for some good opinions on this matter before I move forward with setting them up and seeding them.


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I now have 2 froglets! You're right. They are incredibly tiny compared to the Leuc and Azureus froglets I'm used to seeing. I think there are at least 2 more tads still in the water. My female has been hanging out in the front of the viv in all of the leaf litter again, so I have a feeling I may have more eggs, but I am still to scared to start moving things around to check it out.

I am going to leave my froglets in with the parents for several months instead of removing them. I'll let you know how that goes.

How are your froglets doing?

Sara


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Only the one so far that we have seen. And it left the brom while I was at work and cant seem to find it. Lol. Was hoping to catch it just as it was leaving so I could remove for its temp setup.. We'll spot it eventually.. Big viv for such a tiny froglet. Grats on your 2! I imagine we'll be seeing more pop up over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Snagged the froglet today. He is in its grow out now. Almost feel bad for taking him out of the mansion and putting it into his 1 room apartment in the projects.. lol. So far so good, no major signs of stress from it. Been a couple hours and its foraging and eating springs.. So all must be well thus far. I am probably going to finally get a new phone and after that I will try to snag a couple good pictures. the one I have is a belly shot and blurry lol.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to both of you on your first pum juvies! Keep those spring tail cultures going strong because if 3 or 4 juvies pop out you'll really need them. After a month or two they'll be able to eat FF and in the clear. 

I usually leave my juvies with the parents for a few months.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was considering adding him back in with the parents too. But, really wanted to try our luck with them in grow outs. Considering the parents viv has no calcium substrate or anything.. Would be relying on these guys to snag stunted flies, springs, and baby dwarf iso's for their calcium. This one has some fight in it. And has no fear of me.. or trouble eating springs. So I am not to concerned!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Soo.. figured I would try to take a few pictures today while giving the tanks a good spray down by hand. And guess what i found? another froglet poking his head out of the brom to say hello. So this makes 2 confirmed offspring now. I do think there should be another 1-3 in the viv.. And so small and dark they could be hiding anywhere if they have come out already. Soooo until I see more we'll just keep hoping. So here is a pic of their viv, the first oow in his/her grow out. And the new addition who wanted to see what all the commotion was after I sprayed things down


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just realized I posted the original setup of their viv.. plants died and are coming back.. here is the one of how it is currently lol plus a picture of mom and a better shot of the 2nd froglet


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Great tank pics!!!

I am up to froglet/juvi #13 as of today....but I think there is one more in there that I need to pull.

I havent been leaving them with the parents, as I am experimenting with raising them separate at this time.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.. I have one out and one in with the parents. Hesitant to pull since I'm lacking any kind of calcium for substrates.. I know, unprepared.. Lol


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

Yours are looking good!

Here is a pic of one of mine from last week. I have seen three so far. I'm sure there is at least one more hidden. Let me know how it works raising them outiside of the viv.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So cool! I have two pulled so far. Love the variation!


----------

